# Anyone have info/more pics of this all carbon R32?



## Zomarspeed (Oct 9, 2007)

Here are the pics
http://i974.photobucket.com/albums/ae229/Zomarspeed/IMG_0106.jpg
http://i974.photobucket.com/albums/ae229/Zomarspeed/IMG_0107.jpg
http://i974.photobucket.com/albums/ae229/Zomarspeed/IMG_0108.jpg
http://i974.photobucket.com/albums/ae229/Zomarspeed/IMG_0109.jpg
http://i974.photobucket.com/albums/ae229/Zomarspeed/IMG_0110.jpg
http://i974.photobucket.com/albums/ae229/Zomarspeed/IMG_0111.jpg
http://i974.photobucket.com/albums/ae229/Zomarspeed/IMG_0112.jpg
http://i974.photobucket.com/albums/ae229/Zomarspeed/IMG_0113.jpg
http://i974.photobucket.com/albums/ae229/Zomarspeed/IMG_0114.jpg
http://i974.photobucket.com/albums/ae229/Zomarspeed/IMG_0115.jpg

At the same time i'm wondering what wing and side skirts it is, anyone know?


----------



## boomerkk (Sep 5, 2008)

The surroundings look very much like Malaysia, specifically the northern part.

The other cars also look like they've got Malaysian reg. plates. 

I heard the northern Malaysian garages work closely with their Thai counterparts, and Thailand has a good number of good CF shops.

Let me do some digging around :smokin:


----------



## usmc (Oct 15, 2007)

Looks more like HK to me guys


----------



## boomerkk (Sep 5, 2008)

My bad,looks like the Malaysian guys are saying it's a Hong Kong car.


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

certainly someplace tropical - look at all the radiators on the thing!

VERY nice Brembos under the wheels too, I am seriously jealous.


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

What do you want to no about it?

Its been on here for quite a while, do a search for it.

Theres also this Garage Saurus carbon R32............

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/89334-carbon-r32-garage-saurus.html

Baz


----------



## Zomarspeed (Oct 9, 2007)

P3RV3RT said:


> What do you want to no about it?
> 
> Its been on here for quite a while, do a search for it.
> 
> ...


As i said i would like to know what side skirts and gt wing it is, other then that please share your info about it, if you do know anything. And i haven't found anything when i did search, would be nice if you could share your results since you seem to know.


----------



## BIG.SMOKE (Apr 2, 2009)

Am I the only one that thinks that looks the absolute nuts ? 

Looks almost as good as an R33 (I'll get my coat) 

Wheres Steve when you need him lol.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

well we sell the rear carbon wing (have them in stock)

the side skirts are custom ones


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Looks a bit hideous IMHO. The white roof gives it an air of 70's pimpmobile.

The only redeeming feature are the Craft Square mirrors

TT


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

It full carbon so it can't look that bad... :chuckle:


----------

